# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Third Polyphasic Sleep Attempt (Everyman)

## nautilus

I'm preparing for my third attempt at a polyphasic sleep schedule (second attempt at Everyman). The logs of the first two attempts can be found here and here. I'm taking a different approach than the last two times; I'm going to start by getting used to getting up at 7:00 every morning. I'll allow somewhere between two weeks to a month for that part. I know it might not seem like much to some people, but believe me, for me that's a challenge. I'm planning on following the advice in this article, where the basic idea is to have a consistent time that you wake up no matter what and you let your bedtime be the variable. This means you have to pay attention to when you get tired, because your body knows you're not going to compromise on the wake-up time, so it clues you in as to when you should go to sleep to get enough rest.

Once I've adjusted to the 7:00 wake up time, I'll add in the naps. I'm hoping this will be a smooth transition and that I'll naturally get tired later and later for core sleep once I add the naps in. A possible problem would be that I'd be getting plenty of sleep at night, so I wouldn't be tired enough to fall asleep for the naps...if that's the case, I could always add an earliest bedtime and a latest bedtime and slowly make those later to try to push my schedule towards the shorter core sleep + naps. 

After I've played around with the different lengths of core sleep and adjusted to the three naps, I'll figure out where to go from there; a strict 3-hour core or some kind of range. I'll keep the 20-minute naps a set length, and I'll still be moving those around slightly (no more than an hour from their scheduled time) to fit my daily schedule.

Here's my goal schedule:
4:00-7:00 core sleep
13:00-13:20 nap
17:30-17:50 nap
22:30-22:50 nap

This morning was the first day waking up at 7:00. I went to sleep around 22:30 last night (so _early_ for me!) I was just barely tired enough to fall asleep. I managed to wake up without too much complaint, though.

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

I've been thinking about polyphasic sleep myself, I'm going to keep checking this thread to see how it's going for you. I've just heard so many pros and cons to polyphasic sleep, I'd just like to talk to somebody who's actually done it; and better yet, while their doing it! haha
Keep in touch please  :smiley:

----------


## Trevorm7

I've been doing Everyman with 2 naps for 7 days so far. 12:00am to 4:45am for core, a nap 12:00pm and one at 4:00pm.

On my naps I've only been reaching the HI stage and no SP until day 6 when I couldn't resist laying down in my bed "To pass some time" at around 7:30am because I was tired and bored, I tried not to fall asleep but couldn't keep my eyes open. turned to my side and was out within 10mins of laying down. Next thing I knew I was dreaming, I was lucid the whole time that I remember and woke up at 8:13am when the dream ended and didn't feel so much like laying down anymore.

On day 7 (Today) I was able to dream again on my 4:00pm nap, I went to bed earlier at 3:40 to pass time but didn't really feel sleepy enough to fall asleep. I started feeling a bit sleepier and checked the time and it was 4:00pm, I turned on my side and next thing I knew lucid dream with a zillion false awakenings. I was very aware in this one, I was even able to hear what was going on outside my room without waking up(My mom is taking care of a baby that likes to make noise lol). I was even checking the time in my dream to see how much time I had left and was anticipating the alarm. Though my dream time was 30mins fast but the alarm was set 30mins later too so it was pretty accurate.

Anyway both of the times I had a successful nap I had a peanut butter sandwich within an hour of the nap. I think that may have helped with entering REM and getting a nice strong SP.

Also 2 months ago I was doing the Uberman schedule but gave up after 14 days because I kept oversleeping from 2 to 8 hours at night and didn't remember any dreams and while I was awake time was going painfully slow and was painfully tired. The everyman schedule is way easier and is paying off much faster. On my normal monophasic (12:00 to whenever I wake up) I was taking about 2 hours to fall asleep, now it takes about 20mins to fall asleep for my core sleep.

If my current schedule works out smoothly I might try shortening the core and adding another nap.

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

So Trevorm, would you recommend a polyphasic sleep schedule?
I've been debating whether or not I want to try it out.

----------


## Trevorm7

Well I'm not that experienced. Find what fits your schedule and see how it goes. This link has some good information: http://dustincurtis.com/sleep.html

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

> Well I'm not that experienced. Find what fits your schedule and see how it goes. This link has some good information: http://dustincurtis.com/sleep.html



Thanks for the link, it's quite informative; I'll play around on paper for a bit and see what works for my schedule.

----------


## nautilus

> I've been thinking about polyphasic sleep myself, I'm going to keep checking this thread to see how it's going for you. I've just heard so many pros and cons to polyphasic sleep, I'd just like to talk to somebody who's actually done it; and better yet, while their doing it! haha
> Keep in touch please



Well, during my last two attempts I never quite adjusted to a polyphasic schedule, but I came close with Everyman. Even though I didn't receive the full potential from that schedule, I still prefer it to monophasic sleep. With monophasic, I personally seem to need 10 hours of sleep to feel normal. Needless to say, I almost never get that. So surprisingly enough, after the first 2 or 3 weeks on Everyman, I felt more rested than I did returning to monophasic. Another thing: I was on Everyman for almost an entire semester, and a very busy and stressful one at that. Although I was annoyed about oversleeping issues while trying to adjust, I felt better rested than I had during any other semester on monophasic.

The main cons I know of: Fitting naps into a busy schedule and not being able to skip them entirely and... the adjustment period. The latter is a hurdle I haven't yet managed to overcome, but I think I have a pretty good idea of the reasons why now (primarily my bad relationship with alarms and the morning).

Feel free to post here with questions/comments or send me a pm  :smiley: 

P.S. I do have quite a bit of experience with what _not_ to do while adjusting to a polyphasic sleep schedule  ::roll::

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

hahaha I'm entering college in the fall, that's one of the main reasons I'm looking into polyphasic sleep; so I can hold a job while being a full time student too, and have time to get more stuff done. Oh and of course the best benefit, having more vivid dreams (making lucid dreams much more enjoyable and frequent  :smiley: ). At least that's what I've gathered from my research  :tongue2: 
Is there any particular schedule you'd recommend for somebody's first attempt at polyphasic sleep?
I'm assuming some variation of the Everyman schedule? Oh, and is it actually true that your dreams become more vivid? Or did you not experience that seeing as how you were on it for only one semester.

----------


## nautilus

> Is there any particular schedule you'd recommend for somebody's first attempt at polyphasic sleep? I'm assuming some variation of the Everyman schedule? Oh, and is it actually true that your dreams become more vivid? Or did you not experience that seeing as how you were on it for only one semester.



Personally my dreams didn't stand out all that much, although occasionally I had vivid dreams and I had at least a couple semi-lucids... but I don't know if I'm the best example because I wasn't really trying for it at the time. I've just gotten out of a long period of barely remembering my dreams. Even less after returning to monophasic. Only recently, in the last week or so, have I been starting to remember a decent amount again. (I'm getting back on track with my dream journal, and I'm going to be more focused on lucid dreaming this time around!) I _can_ say that I had a lot _more_ dreams, which makes sense if you think about it; you're waking up after each REM period for the naps (which are almost purely REM themselves), whereas on monophasic only the last phase of REM gets remembered. Unless you wake up after each REM phase during the night.

As far as which polyphasic schedule I'd suggest, it really depends on your personality. I'd say it's a toss up between Uberman and Everyman. An equiphasic schedule (Uberman and Dymaxion) has a really interesting feeling to it because there's no core sleep, so the days seem to blend into one another. I absolutely loved that feeling, but some people might not. You also get more time alone at night to do quiet activities (assuming other people are trying to sleep). I tend to seek out alone time for such activities anyways, so for me that was a benefit. With Everyman, it still felt like the days were separate, just longer than days on monophasic. Also, the Everyman schedule is more flexible with the nap times, and probably easier to work into a busy schedule since there are fewer naps to deal with.

Then there's the adjustment to consider. Uberman is a harsh adjustment, but it's over after a couple weeks. Everyman's easier to adjust to (not easy, just easier), but it takes about a month. During the adjustment period, you want to make sure you have hardly anything going on in your schedule and that you stick to the nap times as closely as possible (moving them around is for _after_ you adjust).

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

Thank you for explaining with such resounding clarity, those three paragraphs actually did a better job at clarifying polyphasic sleep schedules than many other forums and/or "research" sites.
Personally I think I'm going to try the Everyman first, and then if I'm still not getting what I'm looking for I'll venture an attempt at the Uberman schedule. 

Btw, how's the Everyman shedule coming along this time around?

----------


## nautilus

I haven't added in the naps yet, but this was my fourth day of getting up at 7:00 exactly and I seem to be adjusting to that part fairly well. I tend to go to sleep around 22:00 or 23:00, which is about four hours earlier than I'm used to. I am still a bit tired, and really need to pay even more attention to when my body's getting tired each night. It's probably closer to 21:00. I'm basically in the process of switching from my lifelong mindset of "stay up until you're _really_ tired, then sleep longer in the morning (or deal with being tired)" to "go to sleep when you're just tired enough, even if you _could_ keep yourself awake longer".

I've also been training myself out of hitting the snooze button upon waking. I want to have an ingrained morning ritual of getting out of bed right away and going downstairs for a glass of water. The article I mentioned in the first post (or maybe it was one of the related ones) suggests practising by pretending you're going to sleep, setting the alarm for a couple minutes, then "waking up" and going through the motions of the way you _want_ to wake up each morning. I figure I'll need to do this at least a couple times a day, so that I'm enforcing the new habit more often than my old habit of whacking at the alarm several times, sleeping in until five minutes before I have to go somewhere, and yawning for a couple hours after waking up.

Another seven days or so and I think I'll be ready to start adding the naps.

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

Huh, I've never heard of somebody putting the naps in later; most cases I've always heard of people just taking the new schedule on all at once. What benefits are there to adding the naps in later?

----------


## nautilus

> Huh, I've never heard of somebody putting the naps in later; most cases I've always heard of people just taking the new schedule on all at once. What benefits are there to adding the naps in later?



Yeah, I haven't heard of it being done this way either, which is why I'm giving it a try  :smiley:  (although, I have heard of a few people starting out with somewhat longer core sleep then trying to shorten it.)

I'm trying to achieve two things with this plan: a more reliable way of waking up and a smooth, painless adjustment period.

My idea came from a technique for monophasic sleepers. Many people look at sleep in one of two ways: either they try to schedule exact amounts of sleep, controlling both their wake up time _and_ their bedtime, or they sleep when they feel tired, leaving both their wake up time and their bedtime to when they feel tired. The problem with the first method is that your body needs a different amount of sleep each night, and a rigid schedule means that as soon as you need more than the allotted amount of sleep, you'll oversleep your alarm (or go right back to sleep after waking up). The problem with the second method is that you wind up sleeping longer than you really need to and you don't have a consistent wake up time to depend on.

The technique is to have a consistent wake up time and to let your bedtime be the variable. This way, your body knows when you're going to wake up and lets you know when to go to sleep to get enough rest that night. However, you have to pay attention to when you get just tired enough to fall asleep.

Here are the articles I know of for more details:
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/200...n-early-riser/
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/200...riser-part-ii/
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/200...larm-goes-off/
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/200...totally-alert/

I found this technique very interesting because I've never been a morning person and always felt at least a little tired throughout the day. I got to thinking, what if this technique could be applied to a polyphasic sleep schedule? Or at least to the core sleep of Everyman. In other words, the wake up time from core is exactly the same from one day to the next, and the bedtime is at least slightly variable. The nap times would still be adjustable and no more than 20 minutes long, but the core sleep would be a lot more stable and dependable. I hope that makes sense.

Taking it a step further, it might make the adjustment period a lot easier as well. Here's my reasoning: I start by applying the technique to monophasic sleep, partly to get used to the 7:00 wake-up time and partly to get a feel for when I get tired each night. Once I've done that, I can add the naps in. If I'm already going to sleep when I'm just tired enough, then the extra rest I get from the naps should naturally lead to me getting tired later for core sleep (in other words, I'm not forcing the three hour core right away, I'm hoping it will happen naturally). So, in theory at least, I should be getting enough sleep each day throughout the entire adjustment period.

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

Yes, that makes perfect sense, and a much easier adjustment period. Your logic is very sound in this, sound enough to where I'm going to try it myself. But instead of a 7:00 wake-up I'm going to have a 4:00 wake-up time.

----------


## Trevorm7

The problem with that is if you're getting enough sleep you wont be able to fall asleep for your naps. The way to get adjusted to the naps is to be deprived of REM and to only give your body specific times that it's allowed to sleep and it will learn to optimize itself to make the most out of those times. This is why people say Uberman is much faster to adapt to(although way more difficult and tediously uncomfortable), because you're getting no REM at all as long as you don't oversleep your body will have no choice but to adapt. 

It's also important to be very consistent while adapting, so that is another problem.

----------


## Voytek

Hi nautilus, 

I just finished reading your blogs of your past two experiences with polyphasic sleep, they were really informative.  Thanks for putting them up!  I'm thinking about trying an everyman schedule myself, and I have a few questions.  First off, I'm in China right now for the summer, and I get back to the states in a month.  So i figured while i'm getting my body used to the 12 hour time difference, I might as well try and change my sleep schedule altogether.  Also, when I get back, i have about a week before classes start at school.  

With all that in mind, do you have any advice for a noob like me?

Thanks

----------


## nautilus

> The problem with that is if you're getting enough sleep you wont be able to fall asleep for your naps. The way to get adjusted to the naps is to be deprived of REM and to only give your body specific times that it's allowed to sleep and it will learn to optimize itself to make the most out of those times. This is why people say Uberman is much faster to adapt to(although way more difficult and tediously uncomfortable), because you're getting no REM at all as long as you don't oversleep your body will have no choice but to adapt. 
> 
> It's also important to be very consistent while adapting, so that is another problem.



You're right that falling asleep for the naps might be difficult. There are a couple of ways I'm going to address that issue. First of all, I'll lay down for a 20-minute rest at my nap times, even if I don't manage to fall asleep. This will get my body used to those nap times and also give me a small amount of extra rest during the day, hopefully causing me to get tired slightly later for core sleep. I don't know how _much_ of an effect this will have, but hopefully it will build on itself until I'm eventually able to fall asleep more often for naps and the core gets even shorter. 

Another thing I may do is to have an earliest and latest time to go to sleep. This will give me at least some direct control over the length of my core sleep, but I'll still have a range of time for my body to clue me in as to when I'm tired enough to fall asleep.

For example, right now, still on monophasic, I'm getting tired between 21:30 and 22:30. If I add the naps in and after a while I still can't fall asleep for them, I could say, "I'm not going to sleep any earlier than 22:00 or any later than 23:00". That shift of half an hour means that some days, when my body wants to go to sleep at 21:30, I'll wait until 22:00 (still getting up at 7:00, of course). This will make me slightly more tired and I should have an easier time falling asleep for my naps. When I _do_ fall asleep more often, I'll be getting more rest and after a while I will naturally get tired within my new boundaries for core-bedtime. Then I can repeat the process again if needed, shifting those boundaries another half hour to "no earlier than 22:30 and no later than 23:30".

As you can probably tell, my new approach is a lot different from the way just about everyone adjusts to Uberman or Everyman. With the standard approach, the idea is to start right off the bat by sleeping only at certain times and for certain lengths of time. The amount of sleep per 24 hours is immediately reduced by several hours, causing sleep deprivation until the body can go directly into REM sleep for the naps. This takes about 2 weeks for Uberman or a month for Everyman.

My new (still hypothetical) approach doesn't involve sleep deprivation, only mild tiredness at most. This tiredness probably won't be more than the tiredness I've experienced most my life while on monophasic (it may even be less), but it should be enough to very gradually transition over to Everyman. I know for a fact it will take more than a month, and it will probably quite a lot longer before I'm close to a 3-hour core, but since the tiredness is so mild, it shouldn't impact my day-to-day life hardly at all.

As far as consistency goes, the only variable will be my bedtime for the core; the nap times will still be 20 minutes each and as close to their scheduled times as possible (at least while adjusting). The wake-up time for core will be as exact as possible, and that exact 7:00 wake-up time is what I'm getting used to right now. Even after adjusting, I'm going to keep that wake-up time exact. (This is different from my last attempt at Everyman, where the core was always 3-hours, but it got shifted around a bit just the way naps can be shifted around somewhat.)

----------


## nautilus

> Hi nautilus, 
> 
> I just finished reading your blogs of your past two experiences with polyphasic sleep, they were really informative.  Thanks for putting them up!  I'm thinking about trying an everyman schedule myself, and I have a few questions.  First off, I'm in China right now for the summer, and I get back to the states in a month.  So i figured while i'm getting my body used to the 12 hour time difference, I might as well try and change my sleep schedule altogether.  Also, when I get back, i have about a week before classes start at school.  
> 
> With all that in mind, do you have any advice for a noob like me?
> 
> Thanks



Well, first you'll want to make sure you choose a version of Everyman that will work with your schedule when you're back in school (once adjusted, you can move the naps around by as much as an hour without a problem, or even 2 hours I've heard, so long as the other naps around it are on schedule). The different versions of Everyman I've heard of are: three 20-minute naps + 3-hour core (the one I've tried), four or five 20-minute naps + 1.5-hour core, and two 20-minute naps + 4.5-hour core. Ideally, keep the naps pretty evenly spaced.

If you're adjusting to Everyman the way most people do, that is by taking on the new schedule all at once, you'll need to mostly clear your schedule (of things like work or other things you need to be productive for) for the first couple of weeks and at least keep it light for the first month. You won't be as much of a zombie as if you were adjusting to Uberman, but it won't easy, either.

Alternatively, you could try the gradual approach I'm taking for my current attempt (described in this thread). In that case, you won't need to clear your schedule for the adjustment, you'll just have to be willing to go to bed early when you're just starting to get tired, at least for the initial stage, and wait quite a bit longer before you're actually _on_ the schedule you're aiming for. Keep in mind that this is still an untested approach, so I don't know yet how well it will work.

If you decide to go with the all-at-once approach, I can give you tips on how to stay awake.

----------


## nautilus

> Yes, that makes perfect sense, and a much easier adjustment period. Your logic is very sound in this, sound enough to where I'm going to try it myself. But instead of a 7:00 wake-up I'm going to have a 4:00 wake-up time.



Good luck  :smiley:  Tell me about any observations you have while you're adjusting, I'm sure I'll find them helpful.

----------


## SteadyState

Hey nautilus, awesome that you're trying polyphasic sleep. I've done tons of research on it and was even going to attempt to implement it. It's good to know you'll be able to adjust naps by an hour or so to fit in with your schedule.

I have a few questions:

1) Since this is your third attempt, did you find it difficult to go back to regular sleep patterns after the other two attempts, or is it really difficult?
2) More tips on how to stay awake would be awesome!  ::D:

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

I agree with SteadyState, some tips on how to stay awake would be great haha  ::D: 
But I won't be able to start this schedule until I get this new job, because I'm not sure exactly what my schedule will look like once I'm hired (sad day  :Sad: )

----------


## nautilus

> Hey nautilus, awesome that you're trying polyphasic sleep. I've done tons of research on it and was even going to attempt to implement it. It's good to know you'll be able to adjust naps by an hour or so to fit in with your schedule.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) Since this is your third attempt, did you find it difficult to go back to regular sleep patterns after the other two attempts, or is it really difficult?
> 2) More tips on how to stay awake would be awesome!



1.) It's extremely easy to go back to monophasic. All you have to do is go to sleep. My first attempt I tried to adjust to Dymaxion, but that didn't work out and after a couple weeks I decided I was getting too sleep deprived. So I went back to monophasic, slept through the night, had breakfast and slept several more hours and after that I was feeling pretty normal. My second attempt, which was Everyman, when I returned to monophasic I barely even remember a transition period. I got a bad cold, so couldn't keep my schedule any more. I just sort of slept when I could (I have a terrible time getting to sleep when sick).

The only problem with returning to monophasic is that the days seem ridiculously short, I keep thinking of taking naps during the day, and I can be rather cranky in the morning  :tongue2:  At least until now, where I'm trying to change my wake-up habits.


2.) Some general things to keep in mind during a difficult adjustment period:
-The more tired you are, the more physically active you want to be. I found that getting outside and walking around or going places with friends/family made a _huge_ difference in staying awake. The middle of the night can be a tricky time to be really active if there are other people sleeping and you have to keep quiet, but try to find something to do that involves moving around and which isn't too loud.

-If you find yourself getting really sleepy while doing a particular activity, do something different! It's good to have an always growing list of things to do so that you don't have to think too hard about how to keep from getting bored when you're in a zombie-like state. Plan out some things to do that day ahead of time. Even better, just before you go to sleep, have an activity ready to do for when you wake up.

-Do things you find interesting! Cleaning your room might be good for keeping your body moving, but if you find it incredibly boring, you might wind up taking a snooze the moment you stop. The adjustment period is a great time to pick up new hobbies. If you don't have anything to fill the extra time, you'll be bored _and_ tired, which means you'll be spending your time counting the minutes until your next nap rather than focusing on what you're doing right then.

-Avoid passive activities like watching television or laying in bed wondering how you're going to stay awake. (By the way, during the adjustment period, don't lay down _at all_ unless you're getting ready to take a nap. Really. I guarantee the idea will enter into your mind sooner or later if you're tired. If it does, quick find something interesting to do.)

-If you find yourself using more than two alarms to wake up, you need to make some changes in the way you're approaching your new sleep schedule (other than adding more alarms, getting louder ones, or building a robot that you have to chase around the room to turn it off). 

-Get up _the instant your alarm goes off_. That's probably one of the biggest challenges, because when you're sleep deprived you'll find a way to rationalize laying down or closing your eyes "just for a couple more minutes". Or sometimes you'll go right back to sleep without even thinking about it. It's not about pure willpower, it's about habit.

As a side note, until you're adapted enough to be rested and alert, don't do anything like driving or using power tools...or flying a plane or something.

----------


## nautilus

Update: I realized that I probably need more of a before bedtime ritual to calm down and get ready to sleep, because as it is, it's a bit hard to know when I'm "tired enough". If I'm still doing some activity, I tend to not realize how tired I am until I stop because mentally, I'm still interested in whatever it is I'm doing.

I don't know if I _can_ get to bed much earlier that 22:00 most nights, because sometimes I don't get home until then. Plus my mom keeps trying to distract me right before I'm about to go to sleep (lol). I did manage to get to sleep around 21:00 a couple of nights ago, and that was the first time I woke up more than a couple minutes before my alarm (woke up around 6:30). I felt more rested than usual that day, and I got a ton of stuff done because I had so much energy!

Since I've started forming my habit of getting up at 7:00, I've only overslept once (a few days ago, by an hour and a half because I kept hitting the alarm). One other time, I think it was the 4th of July, I got home around 1:30 and purposefully set my alarm for 9:00 because I knew I wouldn't be able to function well in the morning otherwise. Other than that, I've been pretty good at waking up, and getting better as I go along.

I'm going to dig up my blood pressure machine so I can start taking some statistics, the way I did for my last Everyman attempt: I'll measure my blood pressure, weight, and reaction time once a day. I want to stay on monophasic one more week to get a good "baseline" with the stats before adding in the naps. By the way, if anyone has suggestions for some other stats I could collect (that doesn't involve purchasing expensive equipment), let me know.

----------


## nautilus

Ok, so I just found my blood pressure machine (Finally! I didn't know where it was and didn't have much time to look for it.) Sorry about the delay. I wanted to get that week's worth of statistics before adding in the naps. Anyway, I'll measure my blood pressure, reaction time, and weight/body fat once a day. I want to keep the time fairly consistent, so since I won't have time in the mornings once classes start, I figure before bed (around 21:00 or 22:00) is a good time for now. After I'm closer to a true Everyman schedule, I'll take the stats around 23:00, just after my third nap.

Also starting today, I'm going to keep a detailed day-by-day sleep log! I'll probably post it weekly, and of course still answer any questions people have.

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

I can't wait to see your results, this will be the first report on polyphasic sleep I've seen in such detail.

----------


## nautilus

Below is my first week (plus a bit more) of statistics and sleep log. First day with naps added was 8-7-10.


*Spoiler* for _Week 1_: 



7-31-10
0:00-9:00
Slept in a couple hours due to a late night.

Stats (taken 22:00)
Blood Pressure: 118/72
Pulse: 71
Weight: 126
Body Fat: 20.8
Reaction Time: 0.2766


8-1-10
22:30-7:20
Had the alarm on the floor, but somehow hit the snooze and got back in bed without really thinking about it. Hit it a second time while thinking about it. In a muddled, irrational kind of way. Not too hard to get up after that, though.

Stats (taken 21:15)
BP: 120/65
Pulse: 78
Weight: 126.4
BF: 20.9
RT: 0.2654


8-2-10
21:45-7:00
Pretty easy to get up this morning, just paused for a few seconds after turning my alarm off to wake up and get oriented, then headed downstairs for a glass of water (just as planned). Seemed to have plenty of energy today and got out of the house a lot.

Stats (taken 21:30)
BP: 113/60
Pulse: 68
Weight: 124.2
BF: 20.2
RT: 0.2730


8-3-10
22:15-7:00
This time got up without having to think about it too much. Felt pretty good throughout the day, but not quite as much energy as yesterday.

Stats (taken 23:30)
BP: 131/67
Pulse: 74
Weight: 125.6
BF: 20.7
RT: 0.3208


8-4-10
23:45-7:15
Went to bed rather late last night, mostly because I had a hard time falling asleep for some reason (that's become a rare problem since I started getting up at a consistent time). I felt it a bit in the morning, but not nearly as much as I expected. I did wind up laying in bed for about 15 minutes, and I think I was still drifting in and out of sleep until I finally got up.

Stats (taken 22:30)
BP: 113/64
Pulse: 59
Weight: 125.6
BF: 20.8
RT: 0.2812


8-5-10
23:00-7:00
Another somewhat late night, and this time I definitely got tired a couple times during the day (almost enough to fall asleep). I moved around a bit to get some alertness back, so the tiredness didn't last more than a few minutes.

Stats (taken 21:45)
BP: 118/66
Pulse: 65
Weight: 125.4
BF: 20.8
RT: 0.2480


8-6-10
22:15-7:00
Woke up fairly easily this morning, and more awake than yesterday. I got a bad headache later in the evening, though, so I was thinking about bedtime sooner than usual (sleep seems to be the only thing that gets rid of those, even though they're often caused by not eating soon enough).


8-7-10
21:30-7:30
Apparently I forgot to turn my alarm on. I woke up naturally and lay there for a while before I got suspicious enough to check the time and see that it was half an hour past my aimed-for wake up time. I had lots of energy in the morning, despite the slight oversleep.

13:10-13:30
Took my first nap on the train (I'm going to visit my uncle for a few days, and I should be able to factor the naps into my schedule without any trouble). I didn't fall asleep, but I sat there with my eyes closed and relaxed until my travel alarm went off.

17:30-17:50
I just started to drift off for what I think was the last five minutes.

22:30-22:50
I was drifting off for even longer than the last nap, and this time I think I fell asleep for a short bit before the alarm went off. I stayed awake for an hour after this nap, because I didn't want to go straight into core immediately after a nap (two hours is the real ideal minimum between sleep times, but I didn't want to push it that much on the first night).

Stats (taken 23:15)
BP: 109/60
Pulse: 67
Weight and BF: no access to scale until Tuesday.
RT: 0.2208

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

Great stats, keep up the good work!
It seems like your body is adjusting to it rather well.

----------


## Jakro

Good stuff! I've been adjusting to Uberman during last six days and it seems I'm finally going to pull it off. I've noticed that I lose weight very easily while polyphasical (even when eating a ton) and what's best it's mostly fat that is lost. I did some random blood pressure monitoring in my previous attempt during July, but haven't been keeping log about it. I didn't notice anything out-of-ordinary though. My pulse was at times really low before sleep, around 40, but that's about it and I think that it might've been around that even if were monophasical.

----------


## nautilus

The bad news is that I started to get a cold on Thursday, the 12th and this is impacting my sleep schedule. The good news is that I'm currently over the sore throat phase and on the road to recovery, and I've been keeping the naps whenever I can (though not necessarily falling asleep for them). I tend to have a _lot_ of trouble falling asleep when I have a cold, so for my core and in the mornings, I haven't been waking up at 7:00 for the past few days. The reason is that whenever I do finally manage to fall asleep, I don't want to wake up any sooner than I have to, not to mention that I don't want to push myself too hard when my body's immune system is messed up.

In theory, at least, I think this gradual approach to a polyphasic sleep schedule could allow for sicknesses and exhaustion; the core is designed such that the body knows when it's supposed to wake up, so if there's any extra stress on the body, you could go to sleep as early as needed to allow for that. However in practice, at least for me personally, I have to be practically ready to collapse before I'm tired enough to overcome the pain and stress of being sick and fall asleep.

All that said, here's the second week's log:

*Spoiler* for _Week 2_: 



8-8-10
0:00-7:00
Woke up without a problem. Felt about the same as if I had gone to sleep at 22:30 (on monophasic). Didn't think about needing extra sleep for the rest of the morning. I had dreams, a couple fragments which I could still recall pretty clearly. (Nothing fancy, one fragment where I woke up and went to take a shower, and another where I was in an unfamiliar kitchen, learning how much food to give my uncle's cats.)

13:00-13:20
Had to lay in bed for a good five or ten minutes before I started to drift off. Felt like a good rest, though I don't think I actually slept for long.

17:30-17:50
Started getting sleepy about half an hour before this nap, which was pretty good timing. Fell asleep relatively quickly.

22:30-22:50
Once again started to get sleepy before my nap (about 45 minutes before). Laid down and was out like a light as soon as I was settled. I think I may have been having a vague dream by the time my alarm went off, but I don't remember what it was about.

Stats (taken 23:30)
Blood Pressure: 109/71
Pulse: 63
Reaction Time: 0.1912


8-9-10
0:15-7:45
Got sleepy a bit later than last night. My alarm didn't go off this morning! I replaced the batteries today, so hopefully that was the problem (seems to work, at least). My body hasn't quite formed the habit of waking up naturally right at 7:00, but I think it's a good sign that it's within an hour of the goaltime.

I was woken up several times by a certain siamese cat of my uncle's that likes to mew loudly and often and scratch on the door when he wants outside in the middle of the night (I love the afore mentioned cat despite this, of course). I gave in around 5:30. I had a bunch of semi-delirious thoughts along the lines of, If I let him out when he meows now, he'll do this every night! I've got to be tolerant and eventually he'll know that I won't give in and he'll learn to just deal with it. Then I realized, Wait a minute, I won't be here every night! Heck with it. I did wake up naturally just after 6:30. From my alertness level, I probably could have gotten up then if I'd wanted to.

13:00-13:20
Took a while, but I did fall asleep for a bit (maybe half the nap-time).

17:40-18:00
I was ten minutes late on this nap. Fell asleep somewhere in there. I know that I was surprised to hear the alarm go off.

22:30-22:50
Barely drifted off at all this time. My thoughts did wander quite a bit, though.

Stats (taken 23:15)
BP: 106
Pulse: 65
RT: 71


8-10-10
0:30-7:00
Had several dreams that I could vaguely recall.

13:00-13:20
Fell asleep within a couple minutes. I think a cat meowed at me at one point, but I lapsed right back into sleep right away. Left for home again after I woke up. 

17:30-17:50
Barely started to drift off by the end of the nap time; my thoughts seemed too organized, rather than wandering the way they're supposed to when trying to fall asleep.

Stats (taken 23:30)
Weight: 124.8
BF: 20.6
BP: 106/56
Pulse: 66
RT: 0.2668


8-11-10
0:30-7:00
Fell asleep really quickly for core. I was a little slow getting up in the morning, but plenty of energy in the morning once I did.

13:00-13:20
Only drifted off for a little, this nap.

17:30-17:50
Only went into a light sleep after what was probably five or ten minutes. Shouldn't have eaten a big meal right before trying to sleep...

22:30-22:50
Definitely fell asleep for this one, although I don't recall whether I had dreams. When I woke up, I turned off the alarm and got out of bed mostly from habit, since I did that in the few seconds before I was totally alert.

Stats (taken 23:30)
Weight: 123.8
BF: 19.9
BP: 102/52
Pulse: 62
RT: 0.2270


8-12-10
1:15-7:00
Had lots of dreams last night, remembered them fairly clearly. No real difficulty getting up this morning.

13:30-13:50
Fell asleep easily and no problems waking up. May have had some very vague dreams.

17:30-17:50
Took a few minutes to fall asleep, then slept pretty lightly.

22:30-22:50
Definitely getting a sore throat. This is really not good; a sore throat has led to a cold every single time except for two; one where I got over it that day and another where it turned out to be strep throat (blech). With a lot of luck I'll get over it quickly, but in any case I'll probably have to cancel getting my wisdom teeth out tomorrow.

Stats (taken 23:45)
Weight: 124.4
BF: 20.4
BP: 102/57
Pulse: 64
RT: 0.2010


8-13-10
1:45-7:00
Was hard to fall asleep, but I stuck a cough drop in my mouth and made myself lay down just before 1:30. Woke up a few times in the night, half delirious.

10:00-2:10
Decided to go ahead and get some extra sleep...I was feeling pretty tired (starting to get chills and a bit of a fever, and all that lovely stuff).

17:40-18:00
My thoughts wandered a bit, but mostly laid there resting for this nap period.

22:30-22:50
Sore throat getting a lot worse than yesterday. I laid down, figuring I could at least try to keep to the schedule, but once I did I didn't even want to stay there. Tried to relax nevertheless.

Forgot to take stats today (I was kind of out of it, to say the least...).


8-14-10
2:15-3:30
I was getting more and more tired, but as usual when I have a cold, I couldn't get to sleep despite this. I finally fell asleep on the living room floor with a blanket. It wasn't as uncomfortable as it sounds; I slept with dreams for a bit more than an hour that way.

3:45-4:35
Got up long enough to drink a nearby glass of water and climb up onto the big chair that was literally right next to the floor where I fell asleep. Got settled there somehow and fell asleep again.

5:45-12:50
Woke up yet again, this time couldn't get back to sleep so easily. Shuffled around the kitchen and living room for quite a while, trying to find ways to deal with the sore throat and sinus issues. Finally wound up taking a shower and climbing into bed. Didn't set my alarm, just slept as long as I could.

17:20-17:50
Fell asleep easily, luckily. Had some vague, almost delirious dreams. Sore throat's getting slightly better.

22:30-22:50
Didn't quite fall asleep, but managed to rest some at least. My throat is mostly just really scratchy right now. Still need cough drops to fall asleep, along with a bunch of kleenex, now.

Stats (taken 23:15)
Weight: 124.2
BF: 20.4
BP: 113/63
Pulse: 84
RT: 0.2014

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

Sorry to hear about the cold, I can imagine that being sick while attempting to adjust to a polyphasic sleep schedule would make it incredibly difficult :/

----------


## Raspberry

I want to start the Uberman sleep schedual. But I'm still living with my dad (can't move out yet -_-) so it's not like I can treat night as day. If he gets up to go to the toilet and finds my bedroom light on, i'm in for it. So my options are limited. I could keep this time for reading, school homework/studying and just playing around on the internet, but I'll probably get sick of it eventually.

I don't mind about sleeping for 20 minutes at lunch at school. I can nip into a practice (music) room. 

So... I think I'll try it and see what happens. If it doesn't work out it doesn't work out right?

----------


## nautilus

The good news is my cold is gone and I seem to be back to where I was before it hit. Here are the logs for weeks 3 and 4.


*Spoiler* for _Week 3_: 




8-15-10
3:15-10:20
Woke up two or three times during the night, but managed to get back to sleep. Thought about sleeping in longer, but couldn't lay down any longer.

13:00-13:20
Drifted off for a short time.

17:30-17:50
Couldn't really get to sleep because I kept having to cough. I think I've probably just passed the peak of the cold; still have a slight fever and congestion, but it's better than earlier today.

22:30-22:50
Managed to sleep for a short time at the end of the nap.

Stats (taken 23:15)
BP: 121/62
Pulse: 85
Weight: 122.4
BF: 19.6
RT: 0.2272


8-16-10
3:00-7:00
Felt better waking up than I did yesterday morning. Also, decided it was time to start getting back to the 7:00 wake up time, since I'll be starting classes in a couple days and need to get up that early anyways.

13:00-13:20
Fell asleep after a couple minutes. Nap seemed to have gone by pretty quickly by the time I woke up.

17:40-18:00
Didn't sleep much for this one, but felt a bit more rested afterward.

22:30-22:50
Fell asleep fairly quickly and may have had dreams. A little slow waking up.

Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 119/65
Pulse: 79
Weight 123.4
BF: 20.5
RT: 0.2136

8-17-10
3:00-7:00
Cold wasn't too bad in the morning.

13:00-13:20
Fell asleep about halfway through; somewhat surprised when the alarm went off.

17:30-17:50
Not hard to fall asleep this time.

22:30-22:50
Fell asleep easily for this one also. Possibly had some vague dreams.

Stats (taken 23:00)
BP: 107/60
Pulse: 69
Weight: 123.6
BF: 20.1
RT: 0.1564


8-18-10
23:15-6:30
Went to bed really early in order to get up a bit before my usual 7:00 wake-up; I wanted to have time to deal with my cold in the morning before leaving for class, plus I was getting more tired than usual yesterday. I handled the long amount of time asleep a lot better than I have this past week or so. I still managed to miss the bus. Twice. (The first time, it left early, and the second time it was literally full, which I've never seen before for that route).

13:00-13:20
Got back home in time for my nap just fine.

17:00-17:20
Took this nap slightly early in order to catch the bus to an evening class. Unfortunately, the bus was quite late... It looks like I'm going to have to take this nap almost a full hour early a couple times a week in order to be sure I get to class on time. Grr, buses. Usually I love them, but not today.

22:30-22:50
Slept easily, though woke up once in the middle of the nap, briefly.

Stats (taken 23:30)
BP: 119/64
Pulse: 69
Weight: 122.2
BF: 20
RT: 0.1586


8-19-10
1:15-6:45
I made the tough decision to shift my core wake-up time fifteen minutes earlier. I simply have to allow more time to be sure I'm catching the bus. Five minutes earlier probably would have been enough, but I want to allow for any unexpected delays. It felt rather odd getting up when I did. I was in the middle of a dream, in fact, although I forgot it upon waking.

13:00-13:20
This time turns out very nicely on work days; I take a nap in the car right after lunch (with those shade things on the windows). Gives me an good energy boost before getting back to work. I also seem to sleep well every single time I sleep in the car... maybe it's because I get sleepy after eating? Maybe not the best for the digestive system but... Eh. It works.

17:45-18:05
Got slightly sleepy soon before this nap. I'm starting to notice that my body will clue me in as to when it's getting close to nap time, often without me checking the time first.

23:00-23:20
A bit late for this nap because I had a friend over.

Stats (taken 23:30)
BP: 106/61
Pulse: 68
Weight: 123.8
BF: 20.0
RT: Internet was out today; couldn't take reaction time test.


8-20-10
1:00-6:45
Woke up in the middle of a clear dream, which actually annoyed me a lot at the time. A bit slow getting my thoughts together at first, but having to move around to get ready to go made me fully alert. I liked the pace this morning; I had enough time for grabbing a quick snack, brushing my teeth, etc. without rushing before heading out the door. I made sure to pack my books last night, which also helped.

13:00-13:20
I found myself looking forward to this nap for an hour or two beforehand. I haven't been doing that (except when I was in the middle of the cold, which I'm almost recovered from now, by the way)... must be the earlier mornings.

17:30-17:50
Not as tired before this nap, but still fell asleep fine.

22:30-22:50
Tried leaving the light off this time (usually I keep it on for this nap period). I seemed to feel slightly more rested than I do with the light on, although I got a bit confused afterwards. I woke up thinking something along the lines of, Is it morning? Why is it so dark? I'm...supposed to....get up now...?


Stats (taken 23:15)
BP: 102/57
Pulse: 60
Weight: 122.8
BF: 19.7
RT: 0.2196


8-21-10
1:45-6:45
Good old Saturday mornings. Nice to have an hour or two of alone time in the morning before anyone else is up. Went to sleep close to the time I had been going to sleep before the cold struck.

13:00-13:20
Took me a while to drift off, but once I did I was out like a light.

17:30-17:50
Fell asleep almost right away, I think... I don't even remember drifting off.

22:30-22:50
Left the light off again. Didn't get as confused as yesterday, but still felt a bit odd upon waking.

Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 115/66
Pulse: 74
Weight: 123.8
BF: 20.6
RT: 0.1976





*Spoiler* for _Week 4_: 



8-22-10
2:00-6:45
Starting to remember more dreams during core sleep, now. Felt like going outside to water the plants first thing in the morning.

13:00-13:20
Felt almost reluctant to fall asleep, maybe because I've had such a slow start with studying this morning.

17:30-17:50
Some pretty clear dreams! I love it when I can get those several times a day.

23:15-23:35
Came back from visiting some friends, so nap was late (planned on it beforehand; would have had to go home around this time anyways because of classes the next morning).

Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 111/55
Pulse: 68
Weight: 123.8
BF: 20.1
RT: 0.2060


8-23-10
1:30-6:45
I think I'm finally getting used to the 6:45 wake-up. I was fully alert a lot quicker, and had plenty of energy by the time I started heading for the bus.

13:00-13:20
Fell asleep almost instantly this time. I was thankful for this nap after classes... plus I remembered a few dream fragments.

16:30-16:50
The earlier nap on Mondays and Wednesdays doesn't seem to be adversely affecting my energy level, which is good. I still have to think ahead a bit to make sure I have all my school stuff ready before the nap.

22:30-22:50
I had more energy than usual tonight, although it wasn't hard to fall asleep for the nap.

Stats (taken 23:15)
BP: 115/57
Pulse: 79
Weight: 123.0
BF: 20.2
RT: 0.1926


8-24-10
2:15-6:45
A fairly late betime last night, which was nice. I've always been a night owl. Had to take a shower to wake up completely in the morning, though, so maybe I went just a little overboard.

13:00-13:20
A little slow to get up, but one thought about all the stuff I had to do got me moving (still reluctantly).

17:30-17:50
I was studying so much today, I almost didn't want to stop (almost), but the nap really helped bring my concentration level back up again.

22:30-22:50
I am once again reminded of the benefits of having more waking hours, such as finishing a ton of homework due the next day without being tired in the morning. Not a bad deal, in my opinion.

Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 105/51
Pulse: 72
Weight: 122.6
BF: 20.6
RT: 0.1946


8-25-10
2:30-6:45
Woke up fairly easily, though I was yawning for most of the morning. Maybe I wasn't really ready for the later bedtimes after all. I'm going to need to pay more attention to my body... I guess I'm just not used to doing that  :tongue2: 

13:00-13:20
I think I'm starting to fall into the weekly routine rather nicely. After morning classes, I have some time to hang out and study at school, then I get back in time for my 13:00 nap, have lunch afterwards, study some more and take a break, then head back for an evening class after the early 16:30 nap.

16:30-16:50
When I think about it, it seems like my concentration is noticeably better for this class than it was for a class I took last semester of similar difficulty. Maybe having it right after a nap and the classes more spread out during the day makes a difference? Or maybe I'm adjusting better.

22:30-22:50
I think I had some dreams, which doesn't seem to happen as often for this nap period.

Stats (didn't take today)


8-26-10
22:30-6:45
For some reason, after my 22:30 nap last night, I was really tired. I conscious enough to think about it and decided that since my goal was to pay attention to when I was starting to get tired, this was a good indication that I should go to sleep earlier. Seemed to work fine, since I had no problem waking up in the morning.

13:00-13:20
Took nap in car. Tried out the alarm on my cell phone, although I guess I forgot to turn it on (heh, whoops). Woke up within a minute of when it would have gone off anyway, which was pretty cool.

17:30-17:50
Got back right on time for the 17:30 nap, which doesn't always happen on a work day.

22:30-22:50
I don't even remember when I fell asleep, exactly, but I was startled out of a dream when the alarm went off.

Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 107/59
Pulse: 58
Weight: 122.8
BF: 19.9
RT: 0.2680


8-27-10
1:45-6:45
Lots of energy this morning, which is good because I had to take a test. I was up rather late last night compared to the night before that, but I was paying attention and didn't seem to be too tired at the time.

13:00-13:20
I really got thinking about things this morning (as in, meaning of life and other fun stuff), so I definitely needed the nap when I got home. Had clear dreams, which didn't surprise me; I tend to have more vivid dreams if I've been thinking about things a lot, and they seem to make things clearer and simpler.

17:30-17:50
Didn't sleep for much of this nap, unfortunately. My mind was still too awake, apparently.

22:30-22:50
Slept with the lights on this time. So long as I face away from them, I can fall asleep just as easily as with them off. I'm a bit faster waking up too, so maybe it is better for me with them on after all.

Stats (taken 23:30)
BP: 106/52
Pulse: 66
Weight: 123.4
BF: 20.0
RT: 0.2334


8-28-10
2:30-10:15
I don't think I was in my right mind this morning...when the alarm went off at 6:45 I climbed back into bed with some lame-brain rationalization and fell asleep until 10:15. I think I had set the snooze on, but must have turned it off without being conscious of it. If there's one thing I've learned, it's that the snooze button is not an option, even for core sleep. Maybe I pushed my bedtime too late too soon last night? I was rather distracted with what I was working on at the time, so I wasn't really paying attention to when I started to get tired.

13:00-13:20
I thought I wouldn't be tired for this nap, since I had such a long core, but instead I found myself rather lathargic waking up.

17:30-17:50
Still feeling lethargic after this nap. Went downstairs to get some food and that seemed to help some.

22:30-22:50
I'd been studying for quite a while, so I was definitely ready for a mental break. Felt ready to get back into it once I woke up, surprisingly enough.

Stats (taken 23:30)
BP & pulse: My mom moved the blood pressure machine from where I usually keep it to who knows where... and she was asleep, so I couldn't ask her where it was. I'm thinking I'll keep it in my room from now on.
Weight: 121.8
BF:19.7
RT: 0.2588

----------


## nautilus

> I want to start the Uberman sleep schedual. But I'm still living with my dad (can't move out yet -_-) so it's not like I can treat night as day. If he gets up to go to the toilet and finds my bedroom light on, i'm in for it. So my options are limited. I could keep this time for reading, school homework/studying and just playing around on the internet, but I'll probably get sick of it eventually.
> 
> I don't mind about sleeping for 20 minutes at lunch at school. I can nip into a practice (music) room. 
> 
> So... I think I'll try it and see what happens. If it doesn't work out it doesn't work out right?



It sounds like it might be hard for you if you're dad's not on board... It's a fairly big lifestyle change, especially for Uberman, and I know from experience that the support or at least neutrality of the people you're around every day makes a big difference as far as your chance of success. For example, if you can't miss a nap and a family member doesn't like your sleep schedule or doesn't know about it, you could wind up with some event scheduled smack dab in the middle of your nap time. On the other hand, a supportive family member that's informed about polyphasic sleep knows to check with you first, and compromises can be planned ahead of time where you shift the nap within the limits of the schedule. It's kind of like taking public transit; you have to plan ahead a bit more than driving a car, but it has it's advantages too.

See if you can explain to your dad what you're doing and/or get at least one person that sees you often in the know (it helps, because the first two weeks of adjusting are _really_ tough). Alternatively, you could try a polyphasic sleep schedule that's more flexible and closer to monophasic, such as biphasic or even Everyman. That might help with the "keeping odd hours" problem, while still giving you some extra awake time.

Good luck, and I hope you find something that works for you!

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

I noticed you've lost weight from week one to week four, do you think this directly linked to your polyphasic sleep schedule? Or perhaps some other life style change?
Also your reaction time seems to have become quicker whenever you get used to the schedule; but then when you slept in, it dropped back down. It's strange but I think that when adjusted to a polyphasic schedule, you might be more functional then if you were to be adjusted to a monophasic schedule. I'd like to know if you agree, seeing as how you're the one actually on the schedule.

----------


## nautilus

> I noticed you've lost weight from week one to week four, do you think this directly linked to your polyphasic sleep schedule? Or perhaps some other life style change?
> Also your reaction time seems to have become quicker whenever you get used to the schedule; but then when you slept in, it dropped back down. It's strange but I think that when adjusted to a polyphasic schedule, you might be more functional then if you were to be adjusted to a monophasic schedule. I'd like to know if you agree, seeing as how you're the one actually on the schedule.



The only change I've made to my diet is to cut out fast food permanently (basically just eliminating the worst of what I eat). I believe I made that change in the end of June. That's close enough to when I started taking stats that it could have been a factor in the weight loss (not sure how much of an effect or how gradual an effect that particular change would have on its own). My level of exercise has stayed basically the same for many months, so I don't think that's much of a factor.

Personally, I think the sleep schedule is playing at least some part in the weight loss, maybe because I'm awake longer, so eating more frequently and also in smaller portions at a time. The stats from my last Everyman attempt showed my weight going generally up (which may have been because of adjusting issues or may have been because I was eating worse), but in any case I think my weight tended to go up a bit more whenever I was having more issues with oversleeping. This time around, the adjusting is going pretty smoothly, at least for the most part.

Also, the reaction time for both attempts went generally down. That part doesn't surprise me, actually. It lines up with what I've read from many other logs; people say they tend to find an increase in alertness, which they notice even more when on Uberman than on Everyman. I haven't noticed a ton of difference consciously, so far, except for some days when I'm doing particularly well with getting to sleep for naps and waking up on time and I have an unusual amount of energy throughout the day. Maybe the stats can capture the more subtle or gradual changes as far as alertness goes. The blood pressure stats are a little harder to analyse, but I'd like to look at specific correlations between the events in my logs and the data at some point.

----------


## Neo Neo

> Well, first you'll want to make sure you choose a version of Everyman that will work with your schedule when you're back in school (once adjusted, you can move the naps around by as much as an hour without a problem, or even 2 hours I've heard, so long as the other naps around it are on schedule). The different versions of Everyman I've heard of are: three 20-minute naps + 3-hour core (the one I've tried), four or five 20-minute naps + 1.5-hour core, and two 20-minute naps + 4.5-hour core. Ideally, keep the naps pretty evenly spaced.
> 
> If you're adjusting to Everyman the way most people do, that is by taking on the new schedule all at once, you'll need to mostly clear your schedule (of things like work or other things you need to be productive for) for the first couple of weeks and at least keep it light for the first month. You won't be as much of a zombie as if you were adjusting to Uberman, but it won't easy, either.
> 
> Alternatively, you could try the gradual approach I'm taking for my current attempt (described in this thread). In that case, you won't need to clear your schedule for the adjustment, you'll just have to be willing to go to bed early when you're just starting to get tired, at least for the initial stage, and wait quite a bit longer before you're actually _on_ the schedule you're aiming for. Keep in mind that this is still an untested approach, so I don't know yet how well it will work.
> 
> If you decide to go with the all-at-once approach, I can give you tips on how to stay awake.



Thats interesting, I hadn't thought of that idea of slowly adjusting your body to a polysphasic schedule. It seems like cites usually imply that you have to change instantly to it, or that most people just choose to change their sleep schedule abruptly. Right now I'm starting my second attempt at everyman (3 hr core + 3 20-minute naps) and I didn't do any sleep preparations beforehand. It makes sense; assuming that I can adjust to everyman this semester I'll definitely use your way of gradually changing to polysphasic sleep because during the summer I might have to go back to monophasic. Other than oversleeping on a nap this morning (luckily it wasn't during any obligations) I havn't really been all that tired from how I am on monophasic.

----------


## nautilus

I haven't been as detailed with the log this month, but I've been keeping up with the stats, at least. Also, I've been keeping track of the bedtime for core, since that's the only thing really changing. Generally, the naps are starting to be very similar now; I fall asleep for almost all of them and will have dreams a little more than half the time. Usually vague dreams, but occasionally some extremely clear ones. It always amazes me that these can take place in just 20 minutes! I just about always have dreams during core sleep.

I haven't had any trouble falling asleep for core this past month, and most days I seem to be pretty energized; I'm starting to get the hang of knowing when to go to sleep for core such that I won't be tired in the morning, although sometimes I'll make the mistake of staying up "just a little bit longer" because I'm studying or getting involved in some project. Every once in a while I'll push the core bedtime a little later on purpose. That takes two or three days of adjusting, but only to the extent that I'm slightly sleepy in the early morning (after which, I gain a significant amount of energy from my first two naps and am back to normal for the rest of the day).

As far as alarms go, anything from the loud screeching one to the vibrate-mode alarm on my cell phone will usually work for waking up from naps. For core wake-up, I've gotten into the habit of setting my cell-phone alarm for 6:45 then putting the loud screeching one on the floor, set to go off a couple minutes later. I don't really need both, but it's a lot nicer to wake up to a gentle noise and it gives me a little more time for my brain to finish turning on before the "serious" alarm starts sounding. Sometimes I'll go for the gradual wake up, and other times I'm on my feet immediately after the first one goes off. Either way, having the loud one on the floor is a good way to get me moving in the morning. In addition, I've noticed several times that I've woken up 30 seconds to a minute before the first alarm goes off.

For this past month, I've had four or five oversleeping incidents; only one of them was a nap (overslept by an hour), the others were core-sleep on days when I didn't have to be anywhere in the early morning (overslept by 1/2 hour to 3  hours).

Note: for weeks 5-8, I didn't write down the nap times (just core bedtime), but 95% of them have been within an hour of the goal times.



*Spoiler* for _Week 5_: 



8-29-10
Stats not taken (went to bed really early)
Core Bedtime: 22:30 

8-30-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 118/63
Pulse: 69
Weight: 121.6
BF: 19.7
RT: 0.2584
Core Bedtime:  2:30

8-31-10
Stats (taken 23:30)
BP: 123/68
Pulse: 78
Weight: 123.4
BF: 19.8
RT: 0.2518
Core Bedtime:  1:45

9-1-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 104/59
Pulse: 69
Weight: 122.2
BF: 19.8
RT: 0.2612
Core Bedtime:  1:30

9-2-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 102/54
Pulse: 71
Weight: 122.4
BF: 19.9
RT: 0.2430
Core Bedtime:  2:00

9-3-10
Stats (taken 23:30)
BP: 105/55
Pulse: 60
Weight: 122.8
BF: 19.6
RT: (couldn't connect to internet)
Core Bedtime:  0:15

9-4-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 101/60
Pulse: 70
Weight: 122.2
BF: 19.6
RT: 0.2558
Core Bedtime:  1:45






*Spoiler* for _Week 6_: 



9-5-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 95/59
Pulse: 78
Weight: 121.8
BF: 19.8
RT: 0.2446
Core Bedtime:  1:30

9-6-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 106/54
Pulse: 65
Weight: 121.4
BF: 19.2
RT: 0.2466
Core Bedtime:  2:00

9-7-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 106/58
Pulse: 63
Weight: 122
BF: 19.8
RT: 0.2356
Core Bedtime:  2:15

9-8-10
Stats (taken 23:30)
BP: 106/65
Pulse: 66
Weight: 121.2
BF: 19.4
RT: 0.2550
Core Bedtime:  2:30

9-9-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 103/58
Pulse: 58
Weight: 123
BF: 20.1
RT: 0.2358
Core Bedtime:  2:30

9-10-10
Stats (taken 23:30)
BP: 107/67
Pulse: 57
Weight: 121.4
BF: 19.3
RT: 0.2140
Core Bedtime: 1:45

9-11-10
 Stats not taken (forgot)
Core Bedtime:  1:30






*Spoiler* for _Week 7_: 



9-12-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 95/58
Pulse: 85
Weight: 116.8
BF: 17.7
RT: 0.2420
Core Bedtime:  3:15

9-13-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 101/58
Pulse: 76
Weight: 121.6
BF: 19.7
RT: 0.2538
Core Bedtime:  1:45

9-14-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 105/57
Pulse: 70
Weight: 119.2
BF: 18.3
RT: 0.2408
Core Bedtime:  2:15

9-15-10
Stats not taken (forgot)
Core Bedtime:  2:30

9-16-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 104/56
Pulse: 62
Weight: 120.8
BF: 18.8
RT: 0.2244
Core Bedtime:  2:15

9-17-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 99/58
Pulse: 59
Weight: 122.8
BF: 20.8
RT: 0.2184
Core Bedtime:  2:45

9-18-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 105/68
Pulse: 71
Weight: 122.6
BF: 19.7
RT: 0.1976
Core Bedtime:  2:00






*Spoiler* for _Week 8_: 



9-19-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 100/58
Pulse: 71
Weight: 121.2
BF: 19.5
RT: 0.1954
Core Bedtime:  2:15

9-20-10
Stats (taken 23:00)
BP: 101/59
Pulse: 70
Weight: 121.6
BF: 19.6
RT: 0.2145
Core Bedtime:  23:15

9-21-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 101/62
Pulse: 67
Weight: 120.6
BF: 18.8
RT: 0.2016
Core Bedtime:  1:30

9-22-10
Stats (taken 23:15)
BP: 103/66
Pulse: 69
Weight: 121.4
BF: 19.5
RT: 0.2132
Core Bedtime:  23:45

9-23-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 102/64
Pulse: 73
Weight: 121.6
BF: 19.2
RT: 0.22022
Core Bedtime:  1:45

9-24-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 109/62
Pulse: 59
Weight: 122
BF: 19.6
RT: (couldn't connect to site)
Core Bedtime:  2:45

9-25-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 99/62
Pulse: 66
Weight: 121.8
BF: 19.4
RT: 0.2150
Core Bedtime:  3:15




Questions? Comments? I'll post some visual representations of the data soon, just to give an idea of the general trends so far.

----------


## Raspberry

That's really good!  ::D:  Is it possible to WILD during these naps?

----------


## Trevorm7

> That's really good!  Is it possible to WILD during these naps?



You're practically guaranteed a WILD or some kind of lucidity weather you try or not, at least from my limited experience. I don't know if things settle down when you've adapted more though.

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

> You're practically guaranteed a WILD or some kind of lucidity weather you try or not, at least from my limited experience. I don't know if things settle down when you've adapted more though.



From what I've gathered from research is that dreams get more vivid the more you adapt to the schedule. Because with less sleep, your body cuts out the unneeded unconscious parts of sleep (well not entirely but almost) and skips straight to REM sleep. Because your body doesn't pass through the unconscious state, you're less groggy in the dream world (equivalent to how you feel when awakened in the real world from deep sleep); and because you're less groggy in the dream world, you are almost guaranteed a lucid due to sheer vividness of the dreams alone. This doesn't include the use of induction techniques either, with a polyphasic sleep schedule your chances of having a lucid dream at raised to about (and this is a guesstimation) 70-80%. Also having tried a polyphasic schedule for a bit myself, I noticed my LD count increase ten fold (that's where I got the approximate percentages  :tongue2: ).

----------


## nautilus

Sorry for the delay in posting stats. I just finished finals, and came off of Everyman yesterday (stopped taking stats the beginning of December). I'll be on a Biphasic sleep schedule probably starting tomorrow, since Everyman wouldn't work with my schedule next semester.

Overall, I think this sleep schedule worked out really well for me this semester. My bedtime didn't have much chance to stabilize (except towards the beginning of the experiment), because every time I had a lot of homework to finish I'd wind up staying up later than I would if I'd been listening to my body the way I had planned. I did have a few oversleeps, but compared to the other times I've tried polyphaic sleeping patterns, those oversleeps weren't as bad or as often and didn't throw me off nearly as much. Maybe it was because my bedtime was so variable that on days when I didn't have too much going on, I could go to sleep earlier. For example, if I stayed up until 3:30 one night and had a hard time with my naps the next day (or even missed one), I'd feel tired earlier and, if I paid attention, I'd go to sleep an hour or two early and feel normal the next morning.

I had hoped to reduce the core sleep to three hours, but I was just too sporadic with the bedtimes due to a busy schedule; I didn't have that _gradual_ shortening of the core sleep. The beginning of the experiment seemed to suggest that it would be definitely be possible, however, and the stats at the beginning showed a much more rapid improvement of lowered blood pressure and faster reaction time. In hindsight, I realized that I went to sleep around 2:15-2:45 on average, which puts the core sleep at 4-4.5 hours long. That actually fits one of the Everyman models! So I think I've shown that even with a somewhat unpredictable lifestyle, three naps a day plus gentle nudging towards a shorter core naturally leads to something resembling Everyman.

Below are the rest of the statistics I took.


*Spoiler* for _Week 9_: 



9-26-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 99/64
Pulse: 59
Weight: 121.2
BF: 19.3
RT: 0.2002
Core Bedtime: 2:45

9-27-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 107/62
Pulse: 72
Weight: 120.4
BF: 19.3
RT: 0.1764
Core Bedtime: 3:30

9-28-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 103/57
Pulse: 56
Weight: 119.8
BF: 19.5
RT: 0.2062
Core Bedtime: 3:15

9-29-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 106/68
Pulse: 78
Weight: 119.8
BF: 18.9
RT: 0.1936
Core Bedtime: 

9-30-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 104/62
Pulse: 64
Weight: 120.6
BF: 19.1
RT: 0.2020
Core Bedtime: 2:45

10-1-10
Stats not taken 
Core Bedtime: 2:30

10-2-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 112/69
Pulse: 61
Weight: 116.6
BF: 17.8
RT: 0.2092
Core Bedtime: 3:00





*Spoiler* for _Week 10_: 



10-3-10
Stats (taken 23:15)
BP: 102/68
Pulse: 61
Weight: 120.4
BF: 19.7
RT: 0.1862
Core Bedtime: 2:45

10-4-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 110/71
Pulse: 68
Weight: 120.6
BF: 19.8
RT: 0.2123
Core Bedtime: 3:15

10-5-10
Stats (taken 23:30)
BP: 115/70
Pulse: 74
Weight: 119.6
BF: 18.7
RT: 0.2278
Core Bedtime: 2:45

10-6-10
Stats (taken 23:30)
BP: 108/65
Pulse: 64
Weight: 120.4
BF: 19.2
RT: 0.2147
Core Bedtime: 0:45
Note: Early bedtime, had a headache and didn't feel like staying awake.

10-7-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 104/63
Pulse: 60
Weight: 120.8
BF: 18.7
RT: 0.2038
Core Bedtime: 3:15

10-8-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 105/60
Pulse: 79
Weight: 120.2
BF: 18.9
RT: 0.1634 
Core Bedtime: 3:30

10-9-10
Stats (taken 2:00)
BP: 105/59
Pulse: 63
Weight: 121.6
BF: 19.3
RT: 0.2026
Core Bedtime: 4:40
Note: Stayed up really late finishing an essay. Didn't remember to take stats until 2:00.





*Spoiler* for _Week 11_: 



10-10-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 107/65
Pulse: 68
Weight: 121.4
BF: 19.1
RT: 0.2004
Core Bedtime:1:45 
Note: Much earlier bedtime than yesterday; definitely got tired soooner.

10-11-10
Stats not taken 
Core Bedtime: 2:00 

10-12-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 109/64
Pulse: 71
Weight: 121.4
BF: 19.3
RT: 0.1938
Core Bedtime: 2:15

10-13-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 110/63
Pulse: 68
Weight: 121.2
BF: 19.2
RT: 0.2004
Core Bedtime: 

10-14-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 111/65
Pulse: 70
Weight: 121
BF: 19
RT: 0.1866
Core Bedtime: 1:30

10-15-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 109/63
Pulse: 66
Weight: 121.2
BF: 19.1
RT: 0.1896
Core Bedtime: 1:45

10-16-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 113/67
Pulse: 72
Weight: 121.4
BF: 19.3
RT: 0.2033
Core Bedtime: 2:00





*Spoiler* for _Week 12_: 



10-17-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 110/65
Pulse: 70
Weight: 121.4
BF: 19.3
RT: 0.2033
Core Bedtime: 0:15

10-18-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 107/61
Pulse: 68
Weight: 121.8
BF: 19.5
RT: 0.2073
Core Bedtime: 1:00

10-19-10
Stats (taken 23:00)
BP: 115/65
Pulse: 67
Weight: 122
BF: 19.7
RT: 0.1874
Core Bedtime: 2:15

10-20-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 113/67
Pulse: 77
Weight: 122.6
BF: 19.6
RT: 0.2048
Core Bedtime: 1:45

10-21-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 112/63
Pulse: 66
Weight: 122.6
BF: 19.6
RT: 0.1958
Core Bedtime: 2:45

10-22-10
Stats not taken.
Core Bedtime: 2:15

10-23-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 87/67
Pulse: 75
Weight: 121
BF: 19.3
RT: 0.2008
Core Bedtime: 3:00





*Spoiler* for _Week 13_: 



10-24-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 109/66
Pulse: 63
Weight: 122
BF: 19.1
RT: 0.1984
Core Bedtime: 2:45
Note: Overslept core by an hour.

10-25-10
Stats not taken.
Core Bedtime: 23:00
Note: Accidental early bedtime; didn't wake up from thrid nap.

10-26-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 116/71
Pulse: 66
Weight: 121.6
BF: 19.2
RT: 0.2098
Core Bedtime: 3:15

10-27-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 110/65
Pulse: 70
Weight: 121.4
BF: 19.4
RT: 0.2036
Core Bedtime: 0:30

10-28-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 99/57
Pulse: 59
Weight: 121.6
BF: 19.5
RT: 0.1982
Core Bedtime: 2:30

10-29-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 105/59
Pulse: 69
Weight: 120
BF: 18.4
RT: 0.1864
Core Bedtime: 2:45

10-30-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 108/62
Pulse: 64
Weight: 121
BF: 19.4
RT: 0.2019
Core Bedtime: 1:45





*Spoiler* for _Week 14_: 



10-31-10
Stats not taken.
Core Bedtime: 3:30

11-1-10
Stats not taken.
Core Bedtime: 0:15
Note: another accidental early bedtime (once again after staying up too late without adjusting to it).

11-2-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 115/63
Pulse: 62
Weight: 121.6
BF: 20.1
RT: 0.2086
Core Bedtime: 2:00

11-3-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 110/64
Pulse: 70
Weight: 121.6
BF: 20
RT: 0.2098
Core Bedtime: 2:30

11-4-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 108/57
Pulse: 79
Weight: 121.8
BF: 19.9
RT: 0.2106
Core Bedtime: 2:15

11-5-10
Stats not taken.
Core Bedtime: 1:30

11-6-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 109/65
Pulse: 69
Weight: 120.6
BF: 19.3
RT: 0.1908
Core Bedtime: 1:45





*Spoiler* for _Week 15_: 



11-7-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 112/69
Pulse: 76
Weight: 120.6
BF: 19.3
RT: 0.1828
Core Bedtime: 1:30

11-8-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 108/70
Pulse: 71
Weight: 120.4
BF: 19.2
RT: 0.1908
Core Bedtime: 2:30

11-9-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 121/63
Pulse: 63
Weight: 119.4
BF: 18.7
RT: 0.1636
Core Bedtime: 2:15

11-10-10
Stats not taken.
Core Bedtime: 1:30

11-11-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 106/67
Pulse: 60
Weight: 120.8
BF: 19.5
RT: 0.2192
Core Bedtime: 2:00

11-12-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 119/69
Pulse: 67
Weight: 121
BF: 19.1
RT: 0.1864
Core Bedtime: 2:15

11-13-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 110/67
Pulse: 70
Weight: 121
BF: 20.1
RT: 0.1995
Core Bedtime: 3:00





*Spoiler* for _Week 16_: 



11-14-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 125/68
Pulse: 83
Weight: 121.2
BF: 20.4
RT: 0.2070
Core Bedtime: 2:30

11-15-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 112/67
Pulse: 74
Weight: 121
BF: 20.2
RT: 0.2101
Core Bedtime: 1:45

11-16-10
Stats not taken.
Core Bedtime: 2:30

11-17-10
Stats not taken.
Core Bedtime: 2:15

11-18-10
Stats not taken.
Core Bedtime: 3:15

11-19-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 108/65
Pulse: 58
Weight: 120.6
BF: 19.3
RT: 0.2294
Core Bedtime: 2:15

11-20-10
Stats not taken.
Core Bedtime:  1:45





*Spoiler* for _Week 17_: 



11-21-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 113/68
Pulse: 62
Weight: 119.4
BF: 18.8
RT: 0.1980
Core Bedtime: 2:45

11-22-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 113/65
Pulse: 65
Weight: 199.2
BF: 18.8
RT: 0.2184
Core Bedtime: 2:15

11-23-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 108/67
Pulse: 68
Weight: 118.9
BF: 18.7
RT: 0.2032
Core Bedtime: 0:45

11-24-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 98/58
Pulse: 64
Weight: 118.8
BF: 18.4
RT: 0.1718
Core Bedtime: 2:30

11-25-10
Stats not taken.
Core Bedtime: 1:00

11-26-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 108/72
Pulse: 67
Weight: 119.8
BF: 19
RT: 0.2100
Core Bedtime: 3:15

11-27-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 105/68
Pulse: 72
Weight: 119.8
BF: 19.2
RT: 0.2010
Core Bedtime: 1:45





*Spoiler* for _Week 18_: 



11-28-10
Stats (taken 23:45)
BP: 107/65
Pulse: 77
Weight: 119.4
BF: 19
RT: 0.2104
Core Bedtime: 2:45

11-29-10
Stats not taken
Core Bedtime: 1:45

11-30-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 115/63
Pulse: 69
Weight: 120
BF: 19.8
RT: 0.1906
Core Bedtime: 3:00

12-1-10
Stats not taken.
Core Bedtime: 2:30

12-2-10
Stats (taken 0:00)
BP: 116/76
Pulse: 70
Weight: 120
BF: 19
RT: 0.2016
Core Bedtime: 2:45

----------


## nautilus

Attached (click thumbnails to see larger image) are the graphs for Blood Pressure, Pulse, Weight, Body Fat, and Reaction Time for 7-31-10 through 12-2-10. In the spreadsheet these graphs were created from, I averaged the data for the days when I didn't take the stats (so that there wouldn't be gaps and missing data). This means it's a little less accurate towards the end, where there were more gaps and the lines look more smooth, but the idea is to see the general trend.

BloodPressureChart3.jpgPulseChart3.jpgWeightChart3.jpgBodyFatChart3.jpgReactionTimeChart3.jpg

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

Woah, what happened to your body fat and weight in those two spikes where they dropped? That's slightly concerning, and this data seems to show a loss in reaction time as well (a major con in my opinion). Blood pressure seems somewhat stable throughout, which is good. Pulse, seems to correlate with the blood pressure data; which is expected, and a good sign. But again, reaction time seems to be decreased, and those two spikes in your body weight and body fat are pretty concerning.

----------


## Trevorm7

A loss in reaction time is good, not bad.

----------


## nautilus

> Woah, what happened to your body fat and weight in those two spikes where they dropped? That's slightly concerning, and this data seems to show a loss in reaction time as well (a major con in my opinion). Blood pressure seems somewhat stable throughout, which is good. Pulse, seems to correlate with the blood pressure data; which is expected, and a good sign. But again, reaction time seems to be decreased, and those two spikes in your body weight and body fat are pretty concerning.



Yes, as Trevorm said, the dropping reaction time=faster reaction time, which is a good sign, I think. As far as the two drops in weight, it looks like they were 4 to 6 pound drop from the previous days for each reading. I don't know what that was about. Maybe I had an unusually early dinner on those days? I usually eat pretty late. It is kind of weird, though, but I wasn't too worried because the weight went right back to the gradual-trend, rather than a sudden loss in weight/body fat that stayed that way. Maybe this next polyphasic experiment I'll keep better track of when I deviate from my daily habits (when I eat, exercise more, etc.)

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

> Yes, as Trevorm said, the dropping reaction time=faster reaction time, which is a good sign, I think. As far as the two drops in weight, it looks like they were 4 to 6 pound drop from the previous days for each reading. I don't know what that was about. Maybe I had an unusually early dinner on those days? I usually eat pretty late. It is kind of weird, though, but I wasn't too worried because the weight went right back to the gradual-trend, rather than a sudden loss in weight/body fat that stayed that way. Maybe this next polyphasic experiment I'll keep better track of when I deviate from my daily habits (when I eat, exercise more, etc.)



Haha yeah read that wrong, don't know where my head was at  :tongue2: 
But daily habits would be good, I think a waking journal would be a good way to record this; and help with lucid dreaming too  :smiley:  But I also recommend inviting a close friend or family member in on your next experiment, and have them record the data from a different perspective; specifically, your emotions. As only somebody besides yourself can tell you if you're acting strange or different (an unreasonable man is not reasonable enough to tell he is unreasonable, after all). Just to get the effects that polyphasic sleep has on the mind, and not only the body.

----------

